# my spoo doesn't eat his new kibble :(



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If he is acting normal, and his activity level is good, I wouldn't worry too much unless he is losing weight! Does he get treats during the day, or do you have kids that are maybe sharing their food/treats with Teddy? Because that could also be affecting his appetite!
Actually, at 11 months, he really doesn't need puppy food......'all life stages' or 'adult' food is fine at his age!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe you can add something appealing for him. I a feed different toppers on Brandon's food. It can be cheese, cottage cheese, yogurt, Stella's and Chewys freeze dried, even alittle mayo the oils are good for their coat, eggs.
This might help! Sometimes Brandon skips his morning meal. I was worried about that but found out that it's ok to skip a meal as long as they don't loose weight.
Hope this helps. Keep us posted!!
Susan????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> If he is acting normal, and his activity level is good, I wouldn't worry too much unless he is losing weight! Does he get treats during the day, or do you have kids that are maybe sharing their food/treats with Teddy? Because that could also be affecting his appetite!
> Actually, at 11 months, he really doesn't need puppy food......'all life stages' or 'adult' food is fine at his age!


Yes, he usually gets treats everyday, but recently, I have given him a little more treats than normal because he hasn't eaten much his kibble. 

I went to the pet shop to get his large puppy kibble yesterday and it seems like he ate, this morning, I was showing both kibbles on different hands, he smelled the regular puppy kibble, he didn't want it, and I gave him large puppy kibble, he seemed ok, however, he still didn't finished his bowl. 

You are right, if he seems all normal, maybe I don't need to worry, my doggie day care family told me, when they hugary, they will eat.

I already think that I am going to switch to the adult kibble next January  thank you mollymuima.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sweetteddy said:


> we have been always feeding Teddy with Orijen large puppy food, recently, his food ran out, so my husband ordered his food, but my husband ordered the wrong one; in stand of large puppy, he ordered the regular puppy food, ever since the regular puppy food, Teddy hasn't been eating much. I added canned food to mix with his kibble, but still, he just doesn't eat much. He needs 3 cups a day ( he is 11 months ) but sometimes he is not even ate 1 cup!
> His daily activities are normal, he doesn't look sick or something, but I am really worried if he continues not eating much, he will not growing well or get sick.....
> its been almost 3 weeks, on and off not eat much per day....I am thinking that tomorrow I am going down to the local store to buy his large puppy food, and I hope this was the reason why he didn't eat much because he didn't have his large puppy food.......


I am sure the texture/size may just be different to him. Perhaps mix a little chicken or beef on top of the food, maybe a tablespoon or so, and bet that does the trick.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Suddenly said:


> Maybe you can add something appealing for him. I a feed different toppers on Brandon's food. It can be cheese, cottage cheese, yogurt, Stella's and Chewys freeze dried, even alittle mayo the oils are good for their coat, eggs.
> This might help! Sometimes Brandon skips his morning meal. I was worried about that but found out that it's ok to skip a meal as long as they don't loose weight.
> Hope this helps. Keep us posted!!
> Susan????
> ...


During this not eating much time, sometimes I add canned food, or hams he would set the topping all but kibble 
About the egg and oil, should I give him raw egg? Or cooked/ fried egg? What about oil? Coconut oil mix to his kibble? Or just extra virgin olive oil? Thank you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

When mine were pups they regularly alternated ravenous phases with not particularly interested days, and then their appetites dropped as they finished growing. I readjusted the amount I was feeding accordingly. I have to say that since I stopped feeding kibble and started feeding something more interesting lack of appetite is very rarely a problem, and usually indicates that there is something wrong with the food.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I put a egg in the micro wave for a minute and let it cool off then put it on the food. You can always try some freeze dried toppings., tripe is really healthy for poodles also.
Susan????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetteddy said:


> we have been always feeding Teddy with Orijen large puppy food, recently, his food ran out, so my husband ordered his food, but my husband ordered the wrong one; in stand of large puppy, he ordered the regular puppy food, ever since the regular puppy food, Teddy hasn't been eating much. I added canned food to mix with his kibble, but still, he just doesn't eat much. He needs 3 cups a day ( he is 11 months ) but sometimes he is not even ate 1 cup!
> His daily activities are normal, he doesn't look sick or something, but I am really worried if he continues not eating much, he will not growing well or get sick.....
> its been almost 3 weeks, on and off not eat much per day....I am thinking that tomorrow I am going down to the local store to buy his large puppy food, and I hope this was the reason why he didn't eat much because he didn't have his large puppy food.......


Holy cow!!!!! 3 cups a day of Orijen? Are you sure? How large is your standard poodle? Orijen is a very dense food and you generally don't need to feed a whole lot of it...


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Holy cow!!!!! 3 cups a day of Orijen? Are you sure? How large is your standard poodle? Orijen is a very dense food and you generally don't need to feed a whole lot of it...


Up to 10 months I fed him three times a day, each time was 1 cup, so total was 3 cups, just recently, he hasnt been eating much, I meant compare to 3 cups a day........ 

He is going to be 11 months old in few days. He weights about 55lbs only. I think he is on a normal weight, not big and not small. 

I think that he might just doesn't need much food as usual, should I start cutting down the amount on his Orijen now? Maybe 1 culinary the morning and 1 cup at night? Please advise, thank you.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

fjm said:


> their appetites dropped as they finished growing.


You think he maybe finish growing? At 11 months?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He probably has not finished growing, but may well be through the very rapid growth phase and simply need less food now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Sweetteddy said:


> Up to 10 months I fed him three times a day, each time was 1 cup, so total was 3 cups, just recently, he hasnt been eating much, I meant compare to 3 cups a day........
> 
> He is going to be 11 months old in few days. He weights about 55lbs only. I think he is on a normal weight, not big and not small.
> 
> I think that he might just doesn't need much food as usual, should I start cutting down the amount on his Orijen now? Maybe 1 culinary the morning and 1 cup at night? Please advise, thank you.


I think that probably 3 cups is a bit too much. I would think you'd only need to feed 2 cups of Orijen - maybe 2.5 cups. I'd probably do 2 cups and some extras like egg, yogurt, etc.


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> I think that probably 3 cups is a bit too much. I would think you'd only need to feed 2 cups of Orijen - maybe 2.5 cups. I'd probably do 2 cups and some extras like egg, yogurt, etc.


 Sure, I will do that, thank you so much for your advise


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Sweetteddy said:


> we have been always feeding Teddy with Orijen large puppy food, recently, his food ran out, so my husband ordered his food, but my husband ordered the wrong one; in stand of large puppy, he ordered the regular puppy food, ever since the regular puppy food, Teddy hasn't been eating much. I added canned food to mix with his kibble, but still, he just doesn't eat much. He needs 3 cups a day ( he is 11 months ) but sometimes he is not even ate 1 cup!
> His daily activities are normal, he doesn't look sick or something, but I am really worried if he continues not eating much, he will not growing well or get sick.....
> its been almost 3 weeks, on and off not eat much per day....I am thinking that tomorrow I am going down to the local store to buy his large puppy food, and I hope this was the reason why he didn't eat much because he didn't have his large puppy food.......


If he is not eating it I surely wouldn't encourage it. It could have been a bad batch. Or your dog could have been allergic or sensitive to it. I made the mistake of encouraging my spoo to eat a bag of food one time that ended up making him really sick. Never again. I believe he knows what is good for him.


----------

